# Breeder Recommendations in MI?



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

With the possibility of getting a GSD in the next few years becoming more likely, I am starting to look very intentionally for a breeder. This will be my first GSD, and even though my puppy will primarily be a companion, I am not looking at "pet" breeders. 

I'm partial to working GSDs, but am especially interested in West German Working lines. If any of you have breeder recommendations in MI, I would love to hear about your experiences. 

I may also consider traveling to breeders relatively nearby (including north IN & IL, and possibly west OH and south WI), but a shorter driving distance is preferable.

Thank you!


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Wildhaus, zu Treuen Haenden, vom Geistwasser, vom Flussblick. I know all these people and have seen many dogs from each kennel. I owned and trained a dog from Geistwasser (northern IL).


----------



## Fuzon (Apr 24, 2014)

Nice avi, does gildaf work for you?

Set the lady an email wasn't a fan of her 
Willingness to help but people seem to like her dogs


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Liesje said:


> Wildhaus, zu Treuen Haenden, vom Geistwasser, vom Flussblick. I know all these people and have seen many dogs from each kennel. I owned and trained a dog from Geistwasser (northern IL).


Thanks for these recommendations! I've looked at Wildhaus before (love what I see and read), but have not looked at all of the others. After reading through their websites, they all look like great options. In your opinion, are there any kennels from that list that might be more likely to produce a reasonable puppy for a first time GSD owner? I'm pretty set on WL, but I often see people vehemently state that they're *never* for first time GSD people. 

Geistwasser has some amazing looking dogs, and I've watched some videos of their work, too. Would you mind telling me a bit about the temperament and biddability of the dog that you had from them?


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Fuzon said:


> Nice avi, does gildaf work for you?
> 
> Set the lady an email wasn't a fan of her
> Willingness to help but people seem to like her dogs


Thank you! My sister is a great photographer, and lets me pirate her work. 

Gildaf is a very reasonable distance, and the dogs do look good. Would you mind PMing me to let me know a bit more about your experience? Thanks!


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

I have two gildaf dogs, and I love them, and their breeder.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

glowingtoadfly said:


> I have two gildaf dogs, and I love them, and their breeder.


Grim and Skadi look lovely! Would you tell me a bit about them? (Temperament, "off switch," biddability, etc.)


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Skadi and Grim were both returned to the breeder at between seven and ten months old, so there are some mysteries about their pasts, although I have been in contact with Skadi's very sweet previous owner, who had a young child and an intense young working line shepherd and just couldn't get past some issues she was having in Skadi's training around her child . I have written extensively on Skadi's issues as a teen on the forums but we are mostly past them now with time and training. She was deeply loved and extensively socialized as a puppy and young dog, and it shows in how friendly and fearless she is with strangers and strange dogs. She has a bubbly, exuberant personality and is one of the smartest dogs i have ever met, but she does test boundaries if she feels she can ( Melinda warned us that she was pretty nonstop when we brought her home, but she is currently napping by my side as she has developed the ability to relax). Skadi is medium to high drive and is two. She has an intense ball and tug drive. Ball insane. Tug insane. She stares at the toy cabinet and begs to train often. She is high energy, loves to meet anyone, loves other dogs, could care less about loud noises, picks up on new commands very fast and is great off leash.
We have only had Grim, her half brother, for a few months. He is nine months old and unneutered still, so his hormones are going right now. He is the cuddliest, most loving boy you could ask for with my husband and I and his foster family, who really wanted to keep him but were unable to with their other two dogs and still stay in close contact and offer to Grim-sit if we ever need it. He has a good off switch and could cuddle all day, is ball and tug silly, though his drives are increasing a bit as he gets older, learns quickly, and loves to train. We are dealing with some reactivity right now with strangers and strange dogs, which I believe stems from him being undersocialized and never being taken to classes as a baby, his hormones, and natural GSD suspicion. He is food insane.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Lucy Dog on the forum has a vom gildaf dog and is very happy, I believe.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Lucy Dog on the forum has a vom gildaf dog and is very happy, I believe.


My ears are ringing.  

I've got a gildaf pup. Well, dog now, i guess. He just turned 1. Very good young guy - exactly what i asked for. I'd call him medium drive. Very easy to handle for anyone that knows the breed and what's expected of it. It was a breeze to raise him as a puppy - he never destroyed anything and was house broken in weeks of getting him home.

No reactivity to anything - noises, dogs, kid, adults etc. Balanced dog, but a little crazy and all over the place when the ball comes out. That will probably get better with age and maturity. Great with everyone and never a problem anywhere i take him. Happy-go-lucky type personality is probably the best way to explain him. Goofy boy that is very pack driven. Always trying to sit on my lap like he's some little lap dog. Perfect "off switch" that we're all looking for. Just an all around good dog.

He's not the biggest male and will probably top out at about 70+, but I told melinda that I preferred a dog that size. He'd be a perfect agility or flyball dog, but I just keep him as an active pet. 

This is him.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Here is Skadi !


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I've met some Wildhaus dogs and liked them. Contact G-burg. She's currently has 2.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Mesonoxian said:


> Thanks for these recommendations! I've looked at Wildhaus before (love what I see and read), but have not looked at all of the others. After reading through their websites, they all look like great options. In your opinion, are there any kennels from that list that might be more likely to produce a reasonable puppy for a first time GSD owner? I'm pretty set on WL, but I often see people vehemently state that they're *never* for first time GSD people.
> 
> Geistwasser has some amazing looking dogs, and I've watched some videos of their work, too. Would you mind telling me a bit about the temperament and biddability of the dog that you had from them?


I would contact the breeder. The dogs will vary quite a bit depending on the breeding and what you want. In my experience, I was sold exactly what I wanted - a dog with drive and potential in many sports and good IPO potential. He is 3 years old and placed 10th at the Nationals earlier this month with his current owner/handler. I got the temperament I wanted, but it will vary based on which dogs are being bred and what the goals are for the breeding.

My first dog was a working line GSD and it was fine. If you're not exactly sure what to ask for, find a breeder that is willing to help you decide and provide that puppy.


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Skadi is medium to high drive and is two. She has an intense ball and tug drive. Ball insane. Tug insane. She stares at the toy cabinet and begs to train often. She is high energy, loves to meet anyone, loves other dogs, could care less about loud noises, picks up on new commands very fast and is great off leash.
> 
> We have only had Grim, her half brother, for a few months... ...He has a good off switch and could cuddle all day, is ball and tug silly, though his drives are increasing a bit as he gets older, learns quickly, and loves to train. We are dealing with some reactivity right now with strangers and strange dogs, which I believe stems from him being undersocialized and never being taken to classes as a baby, his hormones, and natural GSD suspicion. He is food insane.





Lucy Dog said:


> My ears are ringing.
> 
> I've got a gildaf pup. Well, dog now, i guess. He just turned 1. Very good young guy - exactly what i asked for. I'd call him medium drive. Very easy to handle for anyone that knows the breed and what's expected of it. It was a breeze to raise him as a puppy - he never destroyed anything and was house broken in weeks of getting him home.
> 
> ...



Thank you both for the info and the pictures!!


----------



## Mesonoxian (Apr 5, 2012)

Liesje said:


> I would contact the breeder. The dogs will vary quite a bit depending on the breeding and what you want. In my experience, I was sold exactly what I wanted - a dog with drive and potential in many sports and good IPO potential. He is 3 years old and placed 10th at the Nationals earlier this month with his current owner/handler. I got the temperament I wanted, but it will vary based on which dogs are being bred and what the goals are for the breeding.
> 
> My first dog was a working line GSD and it was fine. If you're not exactly sure what to ask for, find a breeder that is willing to help you decide and provide that puppy.


Seems like sound advice, thank you!


----------

